# snowmen ???



## be250 (Nov 6, 2006)

hi, anybody in or near kc mo. work for snowmen? they want me to sub for them . thanks barry


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i understand theyre not very reliable...


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

06HD BOSS;500857 said:


> i understand theyre not very reliable...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I think he's talking about a company. lol


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

That is Too funny


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

06HD BOSS;500857 said:


> i understand theyre not very reliable...


Make sure you get paid before he's completely gone!


----------



## be250 (Nov 6, 2006)

*bump, anyone in kc mo.????*

thanks guys, barry


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow...... I worked for them from Early Dec till right before Christmas...... What a JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have not got all my money..... They paid other people for my ATV work................. I was told they were #1 in our area........ I gave them 150%--- I got 50% back........ Trying not to start bs here. But how can you work for somebody like that if they can't get there subs paid right....


----------



## be250 (Nov 6, 2006)

anybody else work for them thanks again barry


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...................................


----------

